# How To Open VPN connection and Exchange 2003 Account



## SwissMacUser (Dec 13, 2009)

I have all the neccesary Infos, tried them out on a XP PC and everything worked fine. Can you please help me to find the correct tool to open a VPN connection and why it doesn't work?!

What is the standard port nr. for VPN connection.................


Thnak You!

Stephan


----------



## SwissMacUser (Dec 17, 2009)

Finally I managed to open the VPN connection, but how can  I map a Network drive from a Windows Server..............?

THX for your help!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 17, 2009)

You can't "map a network drive" in Mac OS X because you're not using Windows anymore.  "Mapping a network drive" is something that happens only in the Windows operating system.  If you want to map a network drive, you will need to use Boot Camp to boot your Macintosh into the Windows environment, if you have one installed.

Under Mac OS X, you can connect to a network share by visiting the "Go" menu in the Finder's menubar and either selecting "Network" or "Connect to Server..."

If you select the former, you will be presented with a Finder window displaying all computers within the configured network.  If you select the latter, you can type in a connection string such as "smb://servername/sharename" where "servername" and "sharename" are the server's name and the share you wish to connect to.


----------

